# Vitamins and Supplements



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey I know this post isn't about dart frogs but I am going to the store in a few hours so I wanted to see if I could get an answer before I leave.

I just purchased three baby whites tree frogs and want to make sure I am getting them the correct supplements. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Repashy products are good. Usually it will tell you what vitamins are in the mixture on the label. I mix Herptivite and Repashy Calcium plus.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! Which repashy product do you use there appears to be a million of them ( slightly exaggerated ). Also would you suggest gutloading, I have read that is a good idea in several places.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Repashy Supercal MeD.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

A good all-in-one supplement would be Repashy Calcium Plus. 
The Calcium MeD is just calcium and Vit D, no vitamins or minerals. 
What are you interesting in gut loading? Crickets?


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah but i mix it with herptivite. i would go with calcium plus though. all in one


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not sure, I just saw several mentions of gutloading. I am open to all suggestions. Thus far I have been feeding crickets.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nath514 said:


> I'm not sure, I just saw several mentions of gutloading. I am open to all suggestions. Thus far I have been feeding crickets.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You can gut load crickets but there are some specific things you should know, see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38206-gut-loading.html#post340490 (includes references for those who want to learn more) 

See also http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/27263-home-made-gut-load.html#post248707 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Darts15 said:


> Repashy Supercal MeD.





Darts15 said:


> Yeah but i mix it with herptivite. i would go with calcium plus though. all in one


The potential problem here is that Repashy Supercal Med and herptivite contain no usable sources of vitamin A. I realize that you said you would go with Repashy Calcium Plus next time, but if you wait until yours are gone before replacing, you could experience problems like, Short Tongue Syndrome, egg and fertility problems, and even Spindly Leg Syndrome in your frogs offspring.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have just realized this. Thanks for bringing it to my attention! Someone's doing some Repashy shopping this week...


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Repashy Plus Ordered should be here by Wednesday. Thanks for the excellent posts Ed they were quite informative.


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> The potential problem here is that Repashy Supercal Med and herptivite contain no usable sources of vitamin A. I realize that you said you would go with Repashy Calcium Plus next time, but if you wait until yours are gone before replacing, you could experience problems like, Short Tongue Syndrome, egg and fertility problems, and even Spindly Leg Syndrome in your frogs offspring.


Hey pumilo on the vit A issue what do you recommend for useable vitamin A?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I received the Repashy plus and fed the frogs there first batch of crickets with it. Just wanted to say that it worked really well, the powder stuck to the crickets easily and the frogs went crazy for them! I have been feeding each white 5-6 crickets every night to try to fatten them up. Not sure where they are putting the crickets because they are so small doesn't seem like they could possibly eat that many


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Krenshaw22 said:


> Hey pumilo on the vit A issue what do you recommend for useable vitamin A?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


Repashy Vitamin A+. Typical use of vit a+ is around 1 feeding per month, emergency use is 1 feeding per week - give or take. They can overdose on vit a, so be careful.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> The potential problem here is that Repashy Supercal Med and herptivite contain no usable sources of vitamin A. I realize that you said you would go with Repashy Calcium Plus next time, but if you wait until yours are gone before replacing, you could experience problems like, Short Tongue Syndrome, egg and fertility problems, and even Spindly Leg Syndrome in your frogs offspring.





Krenshaw22 said:


> Hey pumilo on the vit A issue what do you recommend for useable vitamin A?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


Wow...what the heck was I thinking while typing? Let's try that again. What I meant to type was this. (corrections in red)
_The potential problem here is that RepCal and Herptivite contain no usable sources of vitamin A. I realize that you said you would go with Repashy Calcium Plus next time, but if you wait until yours are gone before replacing, you could experience problems like, Short Tongue Syndrome, egg and fertility problems, and even Spindly Leg Syndrome in your frogs offspring._

In answer to your question, the Repashy products use the proper form of vitamin A. You need Preformed Vitamin A in the Retinol form. Repashy Calcium Plus has the proper type. If you are experiencing a deficiency, you may also need the Repashy Vitamin A Plus.
There are some links in the following post regarding Vitamin A deficiency.


Pumilo said:


> Bad eggs can be a sign of a vitamin A deficiency. Repashy now makes Repashy Vitamin A Plus for just this purpose. At first glance, this first linked thread looks like I screwed and gave you the wrong thread. I didn't though, it's a good one for you.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/78983-azureus-poor-sight.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/81184-bad-eggs.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/78022-die-before-birth-help.html
> Good luck!


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you pumilo will have to get some just as a boost of vit A.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------

